# Gardening in a grill



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

My grill caught fire a few weeks ago, and went out in a blaze of glory. Now the wife won't let me cook with it anymore. Being the kind of person that I am, I can't just throw it out. I would think it would be good for a raised container garden, albeit a small one. What do you think I could plant in there that would yield quickly? It's got wheels, so I can move it to an area that gets a lot of sun, or a lot of shade. Just trying to think a little bit ahead for the spring.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It might be good for starting plants. Put your starters in there and let them grow. If frost, hard rain or other mom nature events are coming, just close the lid.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't see why not unless it is likely to rust out and make a mess. f it's in good body shape and sturdy enough to hold the dirt wieght. I"d give it a try.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> It might be good for starting plants. Put your starters in there and let them grow. If frost, hard rain or other mom nature events are coming, just close the lid.


I thought of that, but I really don't have anywhere right now to transfer them. Maybe I could just use it for herbs.



jsriley5 said:


> I don't see why not unless it is likely to rust out and make a mess. f it's in good body shape and sturdy enough to hold the dirt wieght. I"d give it a try.


I think it will hold alright. It's only maybe 5 years old, the reason it went up was the burners are rusted out, but the body itself is fine. I thought it'd be a good use for it since it has the drainage capabilities already.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm m wonder how much water would trickle in if you hooked water to the gas lines? Probly easier to just pour water on with a bucket. but ya know if you had one of the hose timers and................................................................................


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Hmm m wonder how much water would trickle in if you hooked water to the gas lines? Probly easier to just pour water on with a bucket. but ya know if you had one of the hose timers and................................................................................


It'd pour out, and just be a waste. The burners are split wide open, it wouldn't be a trickle, it'd be a flood! LOL. But that is a good idea I hadn't thought about. I figure I'd just water it with the hose like I do the other plants, I have a few house plants that live on the porch spring-autumn, so I'd just water them along with.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I was thinking herbs. Something on the back patio, not too far from the kitchen door - that would be good for collecting fresh herbs before cooking. 

Whatever you do with it, I like your repurposing mind. :2thumb:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> I thought of that, but I really don't have anywhere right now to transfer them. Maybe I could just use it for herbs.
> 
> I think it will hold alright. It's only maybe 5 years old, the reason it went up was the burners are rusted out, but the body itself is fine. I thought it'd be a good use for it since it has the drainage capabilities already.


You can buy replacement burners cheap usually


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I was thinking herbs. Something on the back patio, not too far from the kitchen door - that would be good for collecting fresh herbs before cooking.
> 
> Whatever you do with it, I like your repurposing mind. :2thumb:


I live by 'waste not'. Just about everything can be re-used one way or another.



Startingout-Blair said:


> You can buy replacement burners cheap usually


Sure can, but it is a low-level grill, I don't think it's worth the time to repair. It has taken several throws across the driveway by windstorms, and the right-most burner knob is destroyed anyway. My folks are giving me their old grill, but I just haven't gotten over to pick it up yet.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Besides char coal is better


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Besides char coal is better


Taste the meat, not the heat :droolie:

lol, I have used both, but I prefer the propane over the charcoal. Cooks more even, and requires less attention.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Take out old burner etc., and convert to charcoal. Done it before and would do it again.


----------

